# Epic day C&R Rockfish



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Got a 41" this morning SPSP . My 1st Cow! 
Guy next to me got a 40" and 42".
Another guy down the beach got a 43". All within 1/2 hr. Bite shut off after that. I left an hour later. Went up to FT. Smallwood @ noon. Soon I as got there bite was on: 2 19's , a 21", and a 29" all in 1 hour. Bite shut off at ebb low tide. 
My best day in MD. All fish released of course.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's awesome! Thanks for the report. Nice to see those fish back in the neighborhood. Now if I can get a day off work...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah after 2 hours with no bites I was going yo pack up but then I got a hit but only 20" then I dropped the bait an another 20"er cast out again and bam another hit but this one was much better!!! She put up a good battle but couldn't beat the whopping stick 42" and very fat didn't want to handle her too much so pic sux. Originally measured to fork at 40.5 buy pinching tail brought her to 42 and probably 40#


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Yeah after 2 hours with no bites I was going yo pack up but then I got a hit but only 20" then I dropped the bait an another 20"er cast out again and bam another hit but this one was much better!!! She put up a good battle but couldn't beat the whopping stick 42" and very fat didn't want to handle her too much so pic sux. Originally measured to fork at 40.5 buy pinching tail brought her to 42 and probably 40#


Nice fish John. Way to go! 
Told ya, 3-5pm bites on!
I swear by the Lunar predictions.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Got a 41" this morning SPSP . My 1st Cow!
> Guy next to me got a 40" and 42".
> Another guy down the beach got a 43". All within 1/2 hr. Bite shut off after that. I left an hour later. Went up to FT. Smallwood @ noon. Soon I as got there bite was on: 2 19's , a 21", and a 29" all in 1 hour. Bite shut off at ebb low tide.
> My best day in MD. All fish released of course.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Got a 41" this morning SPSP . My 1st Cow!
> Guy next to me got a 40" and 42".
> Another guy down the beach got a 43". All within 1/2 hr. Bite shut off after that. I left an hour later. Went up to FT. Smallwood @ noon. Soon I as got there bite was on: 2 19's , a 21", and a 29" all in 1 hour. Bite shut off at ebb low tide.
> My best day in MD. All fish released of course.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

The bite sure has heated up! I caught two in the 18-20" range. Just waiting in line for a cow now  

It was good meeting and fishing with you Surfnsam, and CaliYellowtail!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Yesterday evening fished it 6-830ish. Dink galore, not a single decent fish. had em from 12"-24"


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Wat to go! Nice pics to boot!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

this is all we got from 6-830. got 10 or so.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

At least you were able to get out and enjoy. Nice clean fish though. What size weight were you using.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

By 8pm or so the wind and tide were ripping so hard that I had a 4oz pyramid on that that was still getting drug down the beach slowly. 3 had been holding earlier.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the info. Still a nice fish.


----------



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice going! I was there Monday morning to early evening too, I did see from far those Rock. First outing and skunked too. All I was getting was seaweed, I was using 9ft rod, so my casting was lame. I think I was just too far left of the hot zone.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

wilster said:


> Nice going! I was there Monday morning to early evening too, I did see from far those Rock. First outing and skunked too. All I was getting was seaweed, I was using 9ft rod, so my casting was lame. I think I was just too far left of the hot zone.


I don't think distance is all that critical since the water depth is like 3-5' out to about 500yds.

Guy next to me was using mono and only able to throw about 40yds. and he got a 41" and a 42'.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

CaliYellowtail said:


> I don't think distance is all that critical since the water depth is like 3-5' out to about 500yds.
> 
> Guy next to me was using mono and only able to throw about 40yds. and he got a 41" and a 42'.


 Great job on the C&R. You'll see as the season progresses that distance and location matter at SPSP. I guarantee that it is deeper than you say.

I enjoy the fact that you are active on the board and you fish too. I can't wait to wet a line with you.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

location at SPSP very soon will make or break you esp on the big girls vs dinks.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Big Rad said:


> Great job on the C&R. You'll see as the season progresses that distance and location matter at SPSP. I guarantee that it is deeper than you say.
> 
> I enjoy the fact that you are active on the board and you fish too. I can't wait to wet a line with you.


Lookin forward to hookin up also.........literally.

Here's the NOAA water depth chart for SPSP. Don't know how accurate it is.......Looks pretty shallow to me unless you can launch one about a 1/4 mile.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12282.shtml


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Lookin forward to hookin up also.........literally.
> 
> Here's the NOAA water depth chart for SPSP. Don't know how accurate it is.......Looks pretty shallow to me unless you can launch one about a 1/4 mile.
> 
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12282.shtml


That is an old chart. The sunken vessel is north of the point now We call it the snag monster.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Nice fish John. Way to go!
> Told ya, 3-5pm bites on!
> I swear by the Lunar predictions.



What tables do you recommend?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

dena said:


> What tables do you recommend?


http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/Maryland/Mountain Point, Magothy River/April


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I like tides4fishing.com. tides and lunar printable by month


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> I like tides4fishing.com. tides and lunar printable by month


Yep, i use that one too.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

CaliYellowtail said:


> http://www.ezfshn.com/solunar/tidestations/Maryland/Mountain Point, Magothy River/April



Thanks.
That one gives results for my cove.
Just what I was looking for.


----------

